# Rising food prices



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Speaking of beef, when did chuck roast (which is good for grinding into hambuger) get so expensive? It's roughly the same price as lean hamburger, close to $5/lb.



C&P from a dinner thread. 

A lot of food prices have risen sharply recently, mostly due to drought and disease among some food animals. They will be rising more this year because of the ongoing drought in California. This article is interesting, and a little scary: http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...ast-costing-more-as-u.s.-food-prices-rise.ece

This is why I typically buy meats and poultry on sale. Chuck roast this week is on sale for $3.99/lb., London Broil for $2.99/lb., and bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts for 99 cents/lb.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> C&P from a dinner thread.
> 
> A lot of food prices have risen sharply recently, mostly due to drought and disease among some food animals. They will be rising more this year because of the ongoing drought in California. This article is interesting, and a little scary: Breakfast costing more as U.S. food prices rise | Dallas Morning News
> 
> This is why I typically buy meats and poultry on sale. Chuck roast this week is on sale for $3.99/lb., London Broil for $2.99/lb., and bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts for 99 cents/lb.




I've been watching the prices too.  I just bought a boneless chuck roast for the freezer on sale for $3.69/Lb.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess that's the price I pay for buying certain meats on sale and freezing them. I had no idea chuck roast had risen that much. The last time I bought it it was 2 something a pound. 
What I noticed was it being the same price as ground meat, so while hamburger has stayed pretty much the same, chuck roast has caught up to it.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2014)

I've been watching the prices at the market rise, too.  In one week, milk went from $2.48 per gallon to $2.99 per gallon.  Pretty hefty hike in a week's time.

A box of saltine crackers went from $.87 to $1.29 in a week as well.

I'm trying to figure out why frozen vegetables have gone off the scale.  Baby lima beans and cauliflower are out of sight.​


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 23, 2014)

It's not just the drought or disease that jacks up food costs.   It cost piles of money to run farm equipment and then haul the stuff to processors or market.    It's not unusual to see a 5000 gallon fuel truck come down the road daily, sometimes twice a day to make deliveries.  Tractors gulp fuel. 
And it's  a real person with a family that likes to be paid more than minimum wage that's picking the stuff and we know that we are all rooting for higher wages for all.   
If water is available, it costs money to get it above ground and to the plant growing the food for man or beast to eat. The real mystery is how in the world the farmer has managed this long.   Very little food is grown in a back garden of the market. 
The reason for a hefty in one week might be because it took awhile for that particular market/distributor to sell off the old inventory that they warehoused at an old price.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 23, 2014)

Everything is so interconnected to that final price that if one domino wobbles the entire stack starts to shake. The article mentioned higher feed prices contribute to the final cost of the meat. Remember that every time you put the ethanol-blend gas in your car tank, for the corn that could have fed the pig is now feeding your car. Maybe we should just all start riding pigs?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2014)

I have also noticed the price of things going up rather quickly.  The small family owned market where I buy my meat has roasts that are cheaper than the ground beef.  The pricier steaks and chops seem to be holding steady.  I see the increase in the cost of ground beef as a hidden tax on families that have come to rely on ground beef as a staple.

I have started scratching my head and digging out some old recipes that use no meat or small amounts of meat.  I forget to make some of the old recipes that I grew up with.  It is nice to rediscover them and put them back on the menu.

Things like,

Beans and greens
Fried peppers and eggs
Marinara sauce with tuna, capers, olives, etc... over long macaroni
Omelets 

What things are you serving now to keep the food budget under control?


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 23, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I've been watching the prices at the market rise, too. In one week, milk went from $2.48 per gallon to $2.99 per gallon. Pretty hefty hike in a week's time.
> 
> A box of saltine crackers went from $.87 to $1.29 in a week as well.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why frozen vegetables have gone off the scale. Baby lima beans and cauliflower are out of sight.​


Can't compare milk prices as there is something of a price war led by Aldi at the moment so a UK gallon is costing £1 (our pint is 20 ounces compared with your 16oz). Rooking the farmers, of course. Tesco in particular is famous for paying milk producers less than what it costs them to produce it and the £1 gallon is doubtless making matters worse.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> C&P from a dinner thread.
> 
> A lot of food prices have risen sharply recently, mostly due to drought and disease among some food animals. They will be rising more this year because of the ongoing drought in California. This article is interesting, and a little scary: Breakfast costing more as U.S. food prices rise | Dallas Morning News
> 
> This is why I typically buy meats and poultry on sale. Chuck roast this week is on sale for $3.99/lb., London Broil for $2.99/lb., and bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts for 99 cents/lb.


  I'd say I wish I lived in the USA for food prices if it wasn't for your medical costs. As an example, supermarket basics chuck here is about $6.70lb!!! Mind you, here it's more or less the same cut  but it's stewed or braised, not roasted. Chicken breasts come as fillets without the bone and are around $6lb. London broil doesn't exist in British butchery (how odd, given the name).


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have also noticed the price of things going up rather quickly. The small family owned market where I buy my meat has roasts that are cheaper than the ground beef. The pricier steaks and chops seem to be holding steady. I see the increase in the cost of ground beef as a hidden tax on families that have come to rely on ground beef as a staple...


 
Steaks and chops are steady here, too. 
It has me wondering if a new use has been found for chuck roast. Like people have said that skirt steak took a price jump when it became popular.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'd say I wish I lived in the USA for food prices if it wasn't for your medical costs. As an example, supermarket basics chuck here is about $6.70lb!!! Mind you, here it's more or less the same cut but it's stewed or braised, not roasted. Chicken breasts come as fillets without the bone and are around $6lb. London broil doesn't exist in British butchery (how odd, given the name).



Chuck roast here is typically stewed or braised as well; in fact, I have a beef stew made with chuck roast on the stove right now. 

We also have boneless, skinless chicken breasts that are more expensive than bone-in, skin-on. I prefer the latter because I like crispy skin and bone-in chicken has more flavor.

From what I've read, London Broil is a method of cooking rather than a cut of meat, although butchers often use the name instead - not sure why (I'd forgotten about that). It's usually a tougher cut from the top round, 2 inches or so thick, then scored, marinated, and broiled or grilled. It should not be cooked past medium-rare unless you're going to braise it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2014)

I use chuck roasts for just about all slow cooked dishes.  Stew, pot pies, braises, chili.


----------



## dcSaute (Mar 23, 2014)

food prices are only one aspect.

if one has paid any attention to "it's the economy, stupid" one will likely know "inflation" has been held in check.

if one has any inkling of "history" one know this only works for so long.

a 40-50 year "recap:"

 - diversify diversify.  that'll save us! (the businesses)
 - oops.  turns out the big guys bought stuff, fired everyone who knew anything about the business (that's the 'economy of scale' thing)
 - then found out they didn't know squat about operating the business, which then floundered, so then we had 

 - "getting back to our core business"
 - where the acquired businessi were spun off with no management skills, no money, no capital, already on rocky ground....
 - heaps and piles the spin offs failed; rafts of people lost their careers.

next recession we had:
 - downsize, baby, downsize.

next recession we had:
 - gotta be right sized baby, yeah, right size!

next recession we had:
 - fire everybody, outsource everything

which worked only because China became the USA sweat shop.
we created couple hundred thousand Chinese million-/billon- aires.

now the glitch is the outsourcing thing is not working out.
plus China, having thought there was no end to eggs laid by the golden goose....not going too well there comma either.

what's the linking circumstance?

inflation.

costs go up, businesses react.  downsize, rightsize, outsource, etc.

so now that business has trimmed all the fat, gotten rid of all those non-productive areas - like R&D - nothing left for the Chinese to copy! - 
where does inflation go now?

ps:  it goes on the price tag.  food included.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> ... so now that business has trimmed all the fat, gotten rid of all those non-productive areas - like R&D - nothing left for the Chinese to copy! -
> where does inflation go now?
> 
> ps:  it goes on the price tag.  food included.



Dispiriting but true. 

We were just watching ABC News which had a story about rising food prices. Yup, they're coming.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'd say I wish I lived in the USA for food prices if it wasn't for your medical costs. As an example, supermarket basics chuck here is about $6.70lb!!! Mind you, here it's more or less the same cut  but it's stewed or braised, not roasted. Chicken breasts come as fillets without the bone and are around $6lb. London broil doesn't exist in British butchery (how odd, given the name).




It's hard to compare prices between our country and yours without comparing average salaries in each country.  Just like in the US, certain states have a much higher cost of living, but salaries differ, also.  

Prices jumped so high in our Aldis I thought I was in Giant Eagle!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2014)

APPLES TRIPLE IN THE LAST TWO YEARS. oops


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, don't get me started on apples.  I live in the apple state and our price at the grocery store is sky high!  Burns me up too that often what we get is the ones from cold storage. $1.49lb  on sale! Some fancy apples are nearly $3.00lb.  Outrageous!  What do you all pay for apples?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2014)

$1.59 lb at the local store, about the same at walmart.  I love it when I can get Granny Smith's for 0.99 lb.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know what regular apples cost because they are high on "The Dirty Dozen" list for pesticide residue. Organic apples usually run about $3-4/lb. I bought apples a lot this summer when I could get Quebec grown, organic apples for $1.99-$2.49/lb. They actually had the ones from Quebec for a several weeks. Don't get me started about imported apples. Quebec is apple country too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2014)

Somebunny, I feel your pain.    I'm near central California, where we should be getting the freshest bounty of 'America's Salad Bowl' in our grocery stores.....  Whole 'nother political topic, I guess.  I can get good produce in the local farmer's markets, but 'local' is about an hour's drive away.    

Apples run between .99/lb and $1.50 a pound here.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I don't know what regular apples cost because they are high on "The Dirty Dozen" list for pesticide residue. Organic apples usually run about $3-4/lb. I bought apples a lot this summer when I could get Quebec grown, organic apples for $1.99-$2.49/lb. They actually had the ones from Quebec for a several weeks. Don't get me started about imported apples. Quebec is apple country too.


 
 Oh, my goodness!


----------



## bakechef (Mar 24, 2014)

basic apples about $1.50 per pound if buying individually, can sometimes get a break if you buy the 3 pound bags.  More popular, sweeter apples, $2+ per pound.

When Honeycrisp came last fall, they were $2.99 per pound.  I was able to go to the local Farmer's Market last fall and score really good apples for 99 cents a pound.  Most vendors were $1.29, but these were being sold by the orchard owners, any variety for 99 cents.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard a bit on the radio this morning about rising cost of pork... If I recall, 6% of the hogs (or was it hog farms) in the US have been hit by a virus, a lower percent in Canada. This means pork prices will be higher in the months to come.

Hog Futures Rise to Record on Supply Woes as Pig Virus Spreads - Bloomberg

Widespread pig virus threatens to bump pork prices | Fox News


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'd say I wish I lived in the USA for food prices if it wasn't for your medical costs.
> London broil doesn't exist in British butchery (how odd, given the name).



Murica could take a few lessons from you guys when it come to healthcare.



CWS4322 said:


> I heard a bit on the radio this morning about rising cost of pork... If I recall, 6% of the hogs (or was it hog farms) in the US have been hit by a virus, a lower percent in Canada. This means pork prices will be higher in the months to come.



I am hearing that hog farms in NC are losing up to 1/3rd of the stock to this virus.  Thats a lot of hogs.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 24, 2014)

Our Aldis has any type apple for $2.99 for a 3# bag.  The regular grocery store is much higher.  I buy most of my produce at Aldis.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2014)

My kids do not like Granny Smith. Its either pink lady, or some other apples that taste good in the winter, and winter we have here. Can't blame them. $3.00 - 3.50. On a good day. During the season Cortland is cheaper. But how long is that season? Not long enough and I have no place to store it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Yes, don't get me started on apples.  I live in the apple state and our price at the grocery store is sky high!  Burns me up too that often what we get is the ones from cold storage. $1.49lb  on sale! Some fancy apples are nearly $3.00lb.  Outrageous!  What do you all pay for apples?



SB, I realize you live on the western side of the big hills, but do you ever cross them to go apple picking? I used to love going over there. One minute you are in the middle of the desert and the next in the middle of apple orchards that stretched for miles.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2014)

For those of you old enough, do you remember the Victory Gardens every where you looked during WWII? Maybe it is time we started to go back to that practice. Every empty lot or space had veggies growing due to the severe rationing. The extra exercise certainly wouldn't hurt a lot of us.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not old enough to remember, but I've heard about them  A lot of places have community gardens now, although I'm sure zoning requirements have changed since WWII. They would need a source of water, too. I wonder how Victory Gardens were watered?

Of course, fewer women were working outside the home, then, too, so many would have had more time than modern women to work on something like that. 

We have our own backyard garden.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't touch beef for anything less than $3.50 per lb. around here, and that's for the cheapest cuts, and ground beef.  Most of the beef is $4 per pound and over.  A decent steak is a minimum of $9 per pound.

That's what I get for living in Sault Ste. Siberia, beautiful country, low wages, and high prices.  Sign me up for more.

Oh, and just for the record, it was -5 F. at my house this morning, near the end of February.  It should be in the high twenties, and mid thirties by now.  Global warming?  I don't think so.  I believe we have just entered the next ice age.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2014)

Cannot comment on the price of meat or dairy products, because they are double, triple and sometimes quadrupole of the regular stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 24, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not old enough to remember, but I've heard about them ...


GG, you don't have to be that old to "remember" victory gardens thanks to PBS. "The Victory Garden" has been running for 35 years now. I remember watching it back when James Underwood Crockett started it - even had a gardening book from it, an offer from our PBS station back home (WVIZ) when we made a donation.

My main grocery store almost always has a regular price of 99 cents/pound for apples, unless they are a newer variety like Jazz or Honey Crisp. I *gasp* rarely worry whether something is a "safe" food or not. I guess all these years haven't taken much of a toll since I'm too old now to die young and I seem to have far fewer medical conditions (knock on wood) compared to my contemporaries or even younger. Luck and good genes, I guess. I've noticed, in general, that most prices around here are less expensive than I would pay for the identical item back in OH. It's one thing I actually will miss when we finally move back...


----------



## pacanis (Mar 24, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Cannot comment on the price of meat or dairy products, because they are double, triple and sometimes quadrupole of the regular stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


 
The regular stuff?
The regular meat and dairy products 

Ahh yes, the victory gardens.
We would collect the rain water in wooden barrels and carfully carry the precious water down the block in out raincoats to irrigate our meager plot. Metal was too precious for the war effort to have garden sprinklers. Those were long ago donated to the war effort to make jacketed bullets and canteens.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm wondering why, as the example with the chuck and ground beef, meat with bones costs as much /unit weight as similar meat without bones.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2014)

pacanis said:


> The regular stuff?...




Not Kosher


----------



## pacanis (Mar 24, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Not Kosher


 
Duh. I forgot Charlie was Jewish. Thanks 
I can't imagine what Kosher products cost. That adds a whole new level.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not old enough to remember, but I've heard about them  A lot of places have community gardens now, although I'm sure zoning requirements have changed since WWII. They would need a source of water, too. *I wonder how Victory Gardens were watered?*
> Of course, fewer women were working outside the home, then, too, so many would have had more time than modern women to work on something like that.
> 
> We have our own backyard garden.



Those great big galvanized watering cans. You saved all your water in a large rain barrel and dipped the watering can into it. It was really heavy when you had to lift it out and carry to the garden. We had one when we had the farm and even after when we moved to the city. We had several neighbors who didn't have gardens, saving their rain water for us. On the farm, we also had a spigot on the outside of the barn. We ran a hose to the pig pen and chicken coop for their water.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 25, 2014)

Addie said:


> For those of you old enough, do you remember the Victory Gardens every where you looked during WWII? Maybe it is time we started to go back to that practice. Every empty lot or space had veggies growing due to the severe rationing. The extra exercise certainly wouldn't hurt a lot of us.



Yes, I do remember them---- we had one in our back yard at one point.

Nowadays there are Community Gardens but with the changing times they are more prone to vandalism and theft. And liability is something to navigate through. Plus the drop out rate for those who 'think' it's a good idea but find out it means a lot of work.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Yes, I do remember them---- we had one in our back yard at one point.
> 
> Nowadays there are Community Gardens but with the changing times they are more prone to vandalism and theft. And liability is something to navigate through. Plus the drop out rate for those who 'think' it's a good idea but find out it means a lot of work.



FrankZ and Kathleen have a community garden plot, and get some nice produce from it.  We have an apple tree that's quite prolific and organic, have no idea what kind.  The apples are great keepers, we were eating them well into February, then I made apple butter from the rest.  We grow tomatoes, peppers, cukes and blueberries too.

Mexico is experiencing a lime shortage right now, prices have skyrocketed there, and there have been thefts of whole truckloads of limes.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...d-as-mexican-lime-growers-squeeze-supply.html


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 25, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Duh. I forgot Charlie was Jewish. Thanks
> I can't imagine what Kosher products cost. That adds a whole new level.



Here, for example, we pay $8.40 per gallon of milk. Of course it is our choice. Though in NY or other big cities it is cheaper. Probably around $4 something


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 28, 2014)

I paid $4.78 for a small container of peanut oil yesterday.  I about fainted at the price.
But I needed to make some more chili oil.

I am now rethinking the chili oil and maybe using another type of oil instead?
I can get 2.5 gallons or peanut oil at Costco for the best price.  But 2.5 gallons is quite a bit of oil.

Thinking about this deeper, I come to the conclusion that if you deep fry a turkey, the oil will cost more than the turkey itself.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2014)

Canola and vegetable oil work for frying, too, and as cave mentioned, peanut oil is much less expensive at Asian grocery stores. And if you like sesame seeds, they're pretty cheap at Asian grocery stores, too.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I paid $4.78 for a small container of peanut oil yesterday.  I about fainted at the price.
> But I needed to make some more chili oil.



I paid $11 for 62 ounces of peanut oil at the Asian store. How much is the Costco peanut oil?

I may buy it there if it's cheaper for I can share it with a friend plus I do most of my cooking with peanut oil when not using olive oil.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2014)

There is a difference in peanut oils.  The oil you buy in an Asian market will have a rich peanut smell and add that flavor to your food.  Usually, the peanut oils sold in supermarkets is more highly refined and is virtually not aromatic in comparison.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> There is a difference in peanut oils.  The oil you buy in an Asian market will have a rich peanut smell and add that flavor to your food.  Usually, the peanut oils sold in supermarkets is more highly refined and is virtually not aromatic in comparison.



Good suggestion-----I don't know whether Costco sells ' Oriental type' or the more refined kind. How could I find out, other than buying it and sniffing?

Costco, although I love it dearly and shop there, is pretty much 'white bread' food to appeal to the masses and often is not as 'authentic', for my tastes, when they delve into 'ethnic'  foods.

For instance I just bought some sushi there because I didn't want to cook that  night and, as usual, the rice as NOT seasoned enough. When will I  learn? (Rhetorical)


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Good suggestion-----I don't know whether Costco sells ' Oriental type' or the more refined kind. How could I find out, other than buying it and sniffing?...




I go by the origin of the oil.  If it's "Made in USA", I assume it's the more bland version.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I go by the origin of the oil.  If it's "Made in USA", I assume it's the more bland version.



Thanks, I'll check.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know if it's true, but I was told that peanut oil is great for deep frying because it doesn't pick up flavours from the food, so it can be used more times than most other oils.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 28, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I don't know if it's true, but I was told that peanut oil is great for deep frying because it doesn't pick up flavours from the food, so it can be used more times than most other oils.



I heard that too.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I don't know if it's true, but I was told that peanut oil is great for deep frying because it doesn't pick up flavours from the food, so it can be used more times than most other oils.



Do you think all the fast food places actually bother to change oil, maybe once a week.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree Charlie, I see it as  a form of flattery!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Canola and vegetable oil work for frying, too, and as cave mentioned, peanut oil is much less expensive at Asian grocery stores. And if you like sesame seeds, they're pretty cheap at Asian grocery stores, too.



I was asking about making chili oil from something other than peanut oil.
I have plenty canola and grape seed oil in m y pantry that might work?



cave76 said:


> I paid $11 for 62 ounces of peanut oil at the Asian store. How much is the Costco peanut oil?
> I may buy it there if it's cheaper for I can share it with a friend plus I do most of my cooking with peanut oil when not using olive oil.



I will check next time I'm in Costco. I am not certain as to the exact cost.  But well below what you are paying I am certain.
Its in a 2.5 gallon commercial container.



cave76 said:


> Good suggestion-----I don't know whether Costco sells ' Oriental type' or the more refined kind. How could I find out, other than buying it and sniffing?
> 
> Costco, although I love it dearly and shop there, is pretty much 'white bread' food to appeal to the masses and often is not as 'authentic', for my tastes, when they delve into 'ethnic'  foods.
> 
> For instance I just bought some sushi there because I didn't want to cook that  night and, as usual, the rice as NOT seasoned enough. When will I  learn? (Rhetorical)



No, its not Oriental style. 

Tasting the peanut oil I have, provides no taste of peanuts at all.  This is why I asked about using something else that also has no taste.

I did see a small bottle in the oriental section of the grocery store for around $10 for about 1.5 cups. Thats what I am guessing the size was.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I did see a small bottle in the oriental section of the grocery store for around $10 for about 1.5 cups. Thats what I am guessing the size was.


 
WHOA!! That's expensive. Roll Bones----- do you not have an Asian grocery in your area?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2014)

I stopped using canola oil as I frequently  detected a fishy smell (when I wasn't cooking fish) when the oil was heated to cooking temp.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was asking about making chili oil from something other than peanut oil.
> I have plenty canola and grape seed oil in my pantry that might work?



I think the chiles will overwhelm any flavor the oil might have, so I would use an inexpensive one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I think the chiles will overwhelm any flavor the oil might have, so I would use an inexpensive one.



I agree.  Maybe even plain ol' vegetable or corn oil.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I stopped using canola oil as I frequently  detected a fishy smell (when I wasn't cooking fish) when the oil was heated to cooking temp.



I've noticed the same thing.  I got some a bit too hot recently and the smell was awful.  I really like cooking with coconut oil, it can really handle the heat.

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I've noticed the same thing.  I got some a bit too hot recently and the smell was awful.  I really like cooking with coconut oil, it can really handle the heat.
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yes, totally forgot about coconut oil!  Big and cheap at Costco.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I stopped using canola oil as I frequently  detected a fishy smell (when I wasn't cooking fish) when the oil was heated to cooking temp.



A couple of the folks here in the building have said the same thing. I use just plain vegetable oil. (Not canola) I do very little frying, so it meets all my needs. I do have a small bottle of Greek olive oil that I keep on hand for just ....  You can fill in the blank. It usually will last me about six months.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 29, 2014)

I have gotten so much useful information about peanut oils this evening.  Thank you to all.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I have gotten so much useful information about peanut oils this evening.  Thank you to all.



Just one more reason for loving this forum.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 29, 2014)

cave76 said:


> WHOA!! That's expensive. Roll Bones----- do you not have an Asian grocery in your area?



Not close by, but there are several Asian stores in Greenville.  About 30 minutes away.
In fact there is an Asian community there.  I pass by there on occasion.  Next time I will stop.



GotGarlic said:


> I think the chiles will overwhelm any flavor the oil might have, so I would use an inexpensive one.



I am thinking the same thing.  The peanut oil is traditional for Asian, but since what I am buying has no taste, I might just be wasting money.



Dawgluver said:


> Yes, totally forgot about coconut oil!  Big and cheap at Costco.



Cheap?
It seems coconut oil is more expensive than EVOO at Costco?
Does it taste like coconut?  Would it be good for chili oil?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Cheap?
> It seems coconut oil is more expensive than EVOO at Costco?
> Does it taste like coconut?  Would it be good for chili oil?



It has a faint coconut smell, but doesn't really taste like coconut.  It's quite popular now for many different uses.  It starts out solid, so it would need to be heated, and would go back into solid form when it cools down, so it might not work for chili oil.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> It has a faint coconut smell, but doesn't really taste like coconut.  It's quite popular now for many different uses.  It starts out solid, so it would need to be heated, and would go back into solid form when it cools down, so it might not work for chili oil.



I like the least processed as it does have a faint coconut flavor, I use it in my cooked cereal.  But yes, it will solidify at room temp, I've used it in cooking and any leftovers that I put away, the oil has solidified by the time I cover and refrigerate.

I have a new favoritel, Avocado Oil, I get it at Costco.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like the least processed as it does have a faint coconut flavor, I use it in my cooked cereal.  But yes, it will solidify at room temp, I've used it in cooking and any leftovers that I put away, the oil has solidified by the time I cover and refrigerate.
> 
> I have a new favoritel, Avocado Oil, I get it at Costco.



Does it taste like avocado?  Might have to try it.  Is it liquid?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Does it taste like avocado?  Might have to try it.  Is it liquid?



No and Yes! 

It has replaced the grapeseed oil I can no longer get cheap.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love avocado oil--especially on avocado salad!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2014)

While we were talking milk just went up .50 cents. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## BoracayB (Apr 12, 2014)

Glad I don't live in Japan. For a country that has some of the oldest people
I guess they don't eat a lot of fruit.

"A pair of mangoes grown in southern Japan sold Thursday  for a whopping 300,000 yen ($3,000), a record price for the fruit's  first auction of the season, Kyodo News reported.
 The "Taiyo no Tamago" (Egg of the Sun)-brand mangoes were set to be  airlifted from Miyazaki in the far south of the country to a department  store in Fukuoka, where they were to go on sale, the agency said.
 To qualify as a "Taiyo no Tamago" mango, each fruit must weigh at  least 350 grammes (12 oz) and have a high sugar content, according to  the Miyazaki Agricultural Economic Federation.
 Fruit is routinely expensive in Japan and it is not unusual for a  single apple to cost upwards of $3, while a presentation pack of 20  cherries can set you back $100.
 However, all pale in comparison with the eye-watering $25,000 price tag for a pair of cantaloupe melons auctioned in 2008."

*
*


----------

